# Rag joint ??



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, it's not on a GTO, but a `49 chevy 4dr with a csb with a rack and pinion installed. The steering linkage has a rag joint at the rack that is contacting both the frame and the shorty header. At the top of the steering linkage is u-joint connection. Does anyone see a problem with turning the linkage upside down and running the rag joint at the top next to the column? As long as the two ends are the same that is..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see much of a problem with it. The joint serves two purposes: act as sort of a u-joint to allow some flex in the steering shaft, and also to prevent shock/vibration from being transmitted to the steering wheel. As long as it's in there somewhere, I don't think it matters whether it's "high" or "low". The only concern I'd have would be that when you invert it that u-joint connection is going to start "seeing" vibration and road-shock that it's not exposed to when it's behind the rag joint.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, crap, the ends are different. I"ll have to come up with another plan. :/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Borgeson sells a nice U joint with a vibration damper in it...so you can do away with the rag joint....R&P is a PITA!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Borgeson sells a nice U joint with a vibration damper in it...so you can do away with the rag joint....R&P is a PITA!


Thanks Eric, I'm going to call them tomorrow with the details. I'm sure they can fix us up after looking at their website.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Going through it myself John....gotta wait till the engine is in, then fabricate from the R&P box up to the spline on the IDIDIT column....let me know how you make out. Also IF you have a FLAMING RIVER RACK, you might need to get the joint from them. They have upgraded the shaft at the box and the Borgeson joint is too small....Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The spline(shaft) on the rack looks funny, it's almost a triangle, sept the large and small ends of the triangle are curved and the sides are straight.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fabrication is always a bi##h. If you have to keep the rag joint, it wouldn't matter which end of the column it was on, as long as one side of the union was supported ( rigid), like it is on a stock application. The fixed position of the input shaft on a stock application keeps the joint in place and doesn't put any undue side load on it. I would worry if it was unsupported, and was able to flop around....that would tear it up pretty quick. I like the idea of doing away with it and using Eric's ideas......I've never, ever had a custom install fall into place. Maybe I'm just lucky.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's prolly a 'Ford" rack...Borgeson will have that joint...UNLESS it is the new upgraded Flaming river rack.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've never, ever had a custom install fall into place. Maybe I'm just lucky.....


I've had one, and exactly one, custom deal that was a true trouble-free bolt in, and that was the Moser 9" into the Beast. That includes the Spohn upper/lower control arms and the control arm mount braces (but NOT the parking brake cables, which I don't really count as part of the rear axle). All the rest of the changes I made, I had to "mess with" to get them to work.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, I'm still searching for that 'magic moment'....:lol: :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

When it happens, Eric, be sure you enjoy it fully --- I suspect it's like that "15 minutes of fame" deal. Everybody gets one... but only one. :rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Borgeson sells a nice U joint with a vibration damper in it...so you can do away with the rag joint....R&P is a PITA!


Good call! Nice people, walked me right through, new parts should be here first part of the week. Got the vibration dampener on the one end. Kinda pricey, but it's not my money, what the H3LL.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I forgot to mention the pricey part.....but steering is more expensive when it doesn't work! E


----------

